# Buck loses broken antler



## swashmore (Nov 24, 2005)

He finally dropped his damged antler. I'm going to look for it tomorrow.


----------



## big buck down (Nov 24, 2005)

let   us know


----------



## Bruz (Nov 25, 2005)

Good to see....It doesn't look like his skull was damaged....He should make a great deer next year. Good luck on finding the antler.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 25, 2005)

I think maybe that dude might just make it after all.


----------



## PFDR1 (Nov 25, 2005)

It will be interesting to see what he grows next year with it getting damaged this year. Maybe he will grow a Non-Typical on that side. Would be a real trophy to get either way.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 25, 2005)

Well he is still legal this year .


----------



## captainhook (Nov 25, 2005)

That's great, he's lookin good. I hope he heals up to full strength so you can tomahawk him next year! Thanks for sharing your story and the pics with us.


----------



## LJay (Nov 25, 2005)

Well he looks a lot better than I expected.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Nov 25, 2005)

He does appear healthier than we all expected. How often is he coming to the camera and do you think it will be easy finding the antler?


----------



## gabowman (Nov 27, 2005)

Hopefully he'll make it till next season now. If he does you'll know it's him right off the bat since he likes posing for the camera so much!


----------



## rusty_bucket (Nov 28, 2005)

This has been an incredible story, and all of it is documented on camera.  It will be even more incredible if you take the deer next year with a trophy rack.  I just have one question, and don't take this the wrong way, is this buck free range or in a high-fence?


----------



## EON (Nov 28, 2005)

I've been curious if he made it, he actually looks alot better than I expected.  I was thinking he may have lose his sight in one of the earlier pics but from the looks of the last picture, the eye may be ok also.  Great post and pic's, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Widowmaker (Nov 28, 2005)

I wonder how it got broken?


----------



## swashmore (Nov 28, 2005)

The deer is a free range buck. I guess he's what you would call a suburban deer. I live in a neighborhood that backs up to some wetlands. Neighborhoods pretty much surround this area. As far as I know, these deer are not hunted. I guess that is how he got that big and why he is not camera shy. Some of the pictures are taken over corn, others over a scrape nearby. I don't hunt these deer, just enjoy keeping track of them with my trail camera.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Nov 29, 2005)

When are you going to look for that antler? I couldn't sit still knowing it was out there.


----------



## hunterb (Nov 29, 2005)

seems that buck is rebounding pretty well from the injury......mighty resilent


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 29, 2005)

I think he just may make it.  He is looking a lot better.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## swashmore (Nov 29, 2005)

I have been out looking for the antler a couple of times - no luck yet- I'll keep you posted if I find it.


----------



## Duck (Nov 29, 2005)

I wonder if he will taste different after visiting the skillet?


----------

